# Options. The good, the bad and the ugly.



## Whaleblue (Nov 2, 2016)

As mentioned in my wheels thread I've a TTS Roadster on order, for delivery on 1st March.

I have a little while to adjust the spec, so what do you wish you'd gone for, or not bothered with?

I've gone for the three main packs (tech, comfort and open top), plus Advanced Key, High Beam Assist, Storage And Luggage Pack, Parking System Plus (Front and Rear).

Apologies for the multi-threads, but what else can I do with nearly four months left to wait!!


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

I'd save money without advanced key and high beam assist (you can activate it with vag)..I don't know their total price but I think it's like the difference to add the B&O or heated seats


----------



## ttsvern17 (Oct 4, 2016)

On my coupe I've gone for tech pack, comfort and sound with parking plus, privacy glass, electric mirrors with kerb view and hill hold assist (as my current mk 7 Golf GTI has it and it works really well). Only other one I might have added was rear camera but sensors should be fine


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Its all opinion and personal choice...

Good: Technology pack, Stronic, Comfort/sound pack and HHA, 
Hmmm: 19" twins, Matrix lights, advanced key and traffic system/lane assist
Bad: phone box and side assist 
Ugly: 20" wheels and red calipers


----------



## Whaleblue (Nov 2, 2016)

ManuTT said:


> ...and high beam assist (you can activate it with vag)...


Apologies, what exactly does that mean? A dealer software update?


----------



## powerplay (Feb 8, 2008)

He's referring to VagCom software; with the software and cable (from RossTech) you connect to the car's OBDP and can access the various control units in the car and tweak with numerous settings which normally only the dealer has access to. Want to enable the alarm chirp? Change the number of single indicator press blinks? Disable headlight washers? turn off the seatbelt warnings? etc etc. Vagcom.


----------



## 35mphspeedlimit (Sep 25, 2010)

Personally I think the privacy glass is a cosmetic must along with hold assist, the cheapest and therefore best value of all the options! Have the red brake calipers but on reflection the standard black on the TTS would have been just as good and not nearly as expensive.


----------



## Whaleblue (Nov 2, 2016)

powerplay said:


> He's referring to VagCom software...


Ah, thanks.


----------



## Whaleblue (Nov 2, 2016)

35mphspeedlimit said:


> Personally I think the privacy glass is a cosmetic must along with hold assist, the cheapest and therefore best value of all the options! Have the red brake calipers but on reflection the standard black on the TTS would have been just as good and not nearly as expensive.


 I don't see privacy glass on the configurator. Tinted glass or something else?

I'm going s-tropic, so imagine hill-hold less of a boon?


----------



## R_TTS (Mar 16, 2016)

Tech pack and comfort/sound pack essential for me, otherwise you're in a £40k+ car without climate control and sat nav, which wouldn't feel right to me. Personally I'm a big fan of the advanced key. Folding mirros go well with the advanced key, as the mirrors folding is a good way to tell you've locked the car.

I could live without Matrix LED, electic seats (no memory!?), rear view camera and park assist.


----------



## deeve (Apr 5, 2004)

I'd pay not to have privacy glass, but there you go, its a personal thing


----------



## Edinburra (Aug 19, 2016)

I've gone for tech pack, comfort and sound with parking system rear, electric mirrors with kerb view and hill hold assist, heated seats, didn't go for privacy glass as I can get the side and rear windows tinted for £150.00.


----------



## csi_basel (May 11, 2006)

R_TTS said:


> I could live without Matrix LED, electic seats (no memory!?), rear view camera and park assist.


Actually its not until you see the matrix LED in action that you really appreciate them. They light up everything-fantastic distance as well. 
I optioned quite a lot but decided against the convenience key and side assist. I went with the red calipers as they make a nice contrast with the grey paint. 
If i had to choose with matrix or rear view camera - i would go matrix


----------



## Whaleblue (Nov 2, 2016)

Do matrix LEDs provide better lighting than standard LEDs, or just behave in a more friendly manner to oncoming drivers?


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

Headlight and low beam are the same, the difference is only the full beam, 100% automatic and turns off only the led that is dazzling the incoming cars or the cars in front of you


----------



## Whaleblue (Nov 2, 2016)

Thanks Manu. Does anyone with the matrix headlights ever get flashed by oncoming drivers who are being blinded because the matrix system is imperfect?


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

me!!! very often on the highway and I'll describe why, the front camera detects low beams of the incoming cars but, if there is a concrete wall in the center of the highway, the camera can't see the low beams so the driver is dazzled!
the system has thresholds to adjust its sensor but the only annoying situation is this but since it's only in the highway I don't care very much..
outside the city instead, if you're driving on a road with some bends or bumps, for the first one the car faces mostly the road in front of you so a car incoming in a bends won't be immediately detected and you can clearly see turning off every led in sequence in the face of the driver!
for the second situation, on the bump if you're on the hill side, the camera will face the stars so can happen that the car in front of you is not detected...

these are the small things that make these headlights imperfect, but for an entry level system on a TT I can say are parts of the job!
I had matrix on the S8 and I can say, those were quite perfect but obviously another level of car and system.


----------



## Piker Mark (Nov 16, 2011)

I think for me the must have's were B&O, after having the Audi Sound System in my S3 (it was awful), tech pack, comfort pack and privacy glass. Alcantara on the seats was a must too - I much prefer it to leather. Things I wouldn't bother with - matrix LED lights and advanced key are two things that come to mind. Red brake callipers I did toy with, but I had mixed feelings with that, Fiesta ST like feelings. The lane assist that's standard on my car is something else I'd never option - I used it once and never again. Seemed pretty pointless for me, although I can see the benefit for people who do a lot of m/way driving. Parking sensors (rear) and heated seats are my other must haves, but both are standard on the TTS of course.


----------



## Matrix (Apr 11, 2016)

I have a tin top but the Electric folding heated mirrors and heated seats are my favourite options. B&O sound too. Actually on reflection I can't live without any of my options. I was only saying to SWMBO today how much better the deluxe air con copes with the adverse weather we are experiencing. My old A1 misted up terribly.


----------



## 35mphspeedlimit (Sep 25, 2010)

Whaleblue said:


> 35mphspeedlimit said:
> 
> 
> > Personally I think the privacy glass is a cosmetic must along with hold assist, the cheapest and therefore best value of all the options! Have the red brake calipers but on reflection the standard black on the TTS would have been just as good and not nearly as expensive.
> ...


Privacy glass is in the 'equipment' section under 'roof systems and Windows' at £450. Looks good with Glacier. The hold assist is not hill hold and is great when driving in stop start commuter traffic as you simply break to stop and then remove your foot and it just sits there until you touch the accelerator pedal again!


----------



## BenjaminB (Mar 24, 2016)

Whaleblue said:


> I've gone for the three main packs (tech, comfort and open top)


Didn't spec tech, but this isn't a daily driver and sat nav isn't something I use often (except in foreign cities). Though it looks great on the VC!
Comfort and Sound is great and (as others have said) makes the cabin what it should be.
Open top is a must for a rag top. It allows driving with the roof down a year-round sport.



Whaleblue said:


> plus Advanced Key, High Beam Assist, Storage And Luggage Pack, Parking System Plus (Front and Rear


Didn't spec any of these. Would consider the luggage handy, depending on your use of the car. Parking system front is good if you often use it in car parks.


----------



## Heath (Apr 12, 2016)

For me the best extras were hold assist ( it is cheap too ) and the B&O. Can't believe how much better it is than the Bose in the Mk 2. Love my Audi rings puddle lights too!


----------



## Omychron (Sep 9, 2016)

Piker Mark said:


> The lane assist that's standard on my car is something else I'd never option - I used it once and never again. Seemed pretty pointless for me, although I can see the benefit for people who do a lot of m/way driving. Parking sensors (rear) and heated seats are my other must haves, but both are standard on the TTS of course.


I do 90% m/way, still never use it. Always seems to "correct" me when I'm in the middle of the lane, damn annoying. Also, who deviates out of their lane so often you need a computer to steer for you?


----------



## Whaleblue (Nov 2, 2016)

35mphspeedlimit said:


> ...
> The hold assist is not hill hold and is great when driving in stop start commuter traffic as you simply break to stop and then remove your foot and it just sits there until you touch the accelerator pedal again!


I'd not thought of it like that. Nice. Will add that for the small cost it is.


----------



## Whaleblue (Nov 2, 2016)

Heath said:


> For me the best extras were hold assist ( it is cheap too ) and the B&O. Can't believe how much better it is than the Bose in the Mk 2...


Great to hear. I love my music, so really look forward to seeing what the B&O can do


----------



## Whaleblue (Nov 2, 2016)

BenjaminB said:


> ...
> Open top is a must for a rag top. It allows driving with the roof down a year-round sport...


Exactly. My favourite cars have always been raggers. This one has to take me to retirement (over 10 years), which is why I want to get it spot on.


----------



## 4433allanr (Mar 11, 2016)

Hold assist is good value and really intuitive once you get used to it. For me folding mirrors are useful and should be standard.


----------

